#  Chat Ecke >   Internationaler Frauentag >

## Obelix1962

@alle Mädels hier im Forum,   :peace_2_cut:   :peace_2_cut:   :peace_2_cut:   :peace_2_cut:   Ich wünsche Euch allen einen schönen internationalen Frauentag heute !  :peace_2_cut:   :peace_2_cut:   :peace_2_cut:   :peace_2_cut:

----------


## lucy230279

liebes obelix,  vielen vielen dank. das ist aber lieb von dir.*freu*

----------


## Brava

hab ich noch gar nicht mitbekommen
Ich tu heut nichts mehr hab Frauentag

----------


## Patientenschubser

HÄÄÄ Frauentag was soll das den :Huh?: 
Nicht das ich Euch ihr lieben Frauen den Tag nicht gönne, aber was ändert sich den daran :Huh?:  Nix, oder täusch ich mich :Huh?:  
Es gibt ja auch keinen Internationalen Männertag ?!?!?! 
Dann gibt es jetzt den Valentinstag, den Muttertag, den Internationalen Frauentag...... Weitere Vorschläge von mir wären - den zusätzlichen Tag der Frau, die Woche der Weiblichkeit, der Tag an dem sich alle Männer als Frau fühlen müssen..... 
Ich gratuliere Euch trotzdem ganz herzlich und hoffe ihr habt ihn genossen den Tag... 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Teetante

> Es gibt ja auch keinen Internationalen Männertag ?!?!?!

 *Hihi, doch gibt es: den allgemein bekannten Vatertag!  
Tröste Dich, ich habe von diesem Frauentag auch nichts gewußt und auch erst heute morgen in meiner Tageszeitung davon gelesen....Ist aber auch nicht weiter wichtig dieser Tag, oder?? 
Gruß, Andrea   *

----------


## Patientenschubser

Der Vatertag wäre ja dann mit dem Muttertag gleich zusetzten oder  :Huh?:

----------


## Teetante

*Hmmmm, stimmt auch wieder! Na, dann werden wir halt einen internationalen Männertag ins Leben rufen! 
Wann hättet Ihr den denn gerne?*

----------


## lucy230279

na immer am 29.02.oder? *fg*

----------


## Teetante

**lautlach* 
Hihi, alle 4 Jahre ist gut!  
Na, Männers, was haltet Ihr davon?*

----------


## lucy230279

lass uns in geduckter haltung wegrennen, andrea, bevor die männer das so richtig mitbekommen *grins* :Grin:

----------


## Teetante

**lach* die können froh sein, daß sie überhaupt einen Männertag bekommen, dann reicht auch alle 4 Jahre! 
Meine Bref-Flasche steht hier neben mir, ich gucke nachher wieder rein, muß erstmal weiterputzen! Brefflash ist doch was Schönes....          *

----------


## lucy230279

ich muss jetzt auch mal weiterarbeiten, das telefon hier auf arbeit nervt heut mal wieder ungemein..
viel spaß..

----------


## Teetante

*Hihi, gleichfalls viel Spaß....*

----------


## lucy230279

ja. genau so sieht das aus,
manchmal auch so: :b_shake:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ihr siet so was von witzig ich werd so bald ich Zeit habe darüber lachen.
Leider werde ich nicht vor dem übernächsten Sonntag Zeit haben.... 
Ich finde solche Tag ohnehin sehr dämlich.. ganz ehrlich

----------


## Obelix1962

@Patientenschubser, 
was soll den das heisen ? 
Willst Du etwa bis nächste Woche mich hier den Mädels allein ausliefern.  *HILFE ! ! !*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na fürs Forum hab ich schon Zeit aber halt nicht fürs Lachen über den
SUPER WITZ...  :Smiley:

----------


## Obelix1962

@Patientenschubser, 
und ich hab gedacht ich muß meinen alten Kampfanzug vom Speicher runter holen. 
Da hab ich ja noch mal Glück gehabt.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ah warste auch Soldat.... oder etwa Zivi :Huh?:  
Naja nach 17 Wochen fasten passte bestimmt wieder rein...

----------


## Obelix1962

@Patientenschubser, 
ne ne ne das hab ich mir beides nicht angetan. 
Ich bring es höchstens auf 5 Tage Schulfreizeit in der Kaserne Nagold (Falschirmspringer und Kampfsäue) 5 mal Musterungsuntersuchung (auch immer ein ganzer Tag draufgegangen) und 2 mal diesen genialen Eignungstest (Du weist ja Matheaufgaben, Lichtmorsen, Psychologe usw.) 
Da hab ich dann geheiratet und die wollten mich dann nicht mehr.  
GEMEIN WIE DIE SIND GELL!

----------


## lucy230279

meine herren, bitte etwas mehr benehmen und keine abweichungen vom thema  :Grin:  
wenn es euch beruhigt, ich feiere weder frauen-, noch kinder-, noch mutter-noch valentinstag. max noch den geburtstag..
also!!   :Grin:

----------


## Obelix1962

@lucy, 
ja wenn die Mädels nix zum Frauentag sagen, sagen wir Männer halt uns was.

----------


## lucy230279

was willste denn hören, mein sonnenschein (uupss,geflirtet!)
haben von unserem uns betreuenden außendienst ne rose bekommen und das wars.
will ja nur auf die regeln achten :Grin:

----------


## Obelix1962

@Lucy, 
Auf dem Thread internationaler Frauentag darf man flirten da flirten was schönes ist und Frauen das mögen.

----------


## lucy230279

das stimmt, aber ich trau mich nicht...

----------


## Brava

Lucy warum nicht da sind zwei süsse ran an den Feind gel schnuckele

----------


## Patientenschubser

Das ist der falsche Thread... wenn dann jetzt ab zum flirten...  klickst du hier hier kann ungestört geflirtet werden.
Den so heißt der Thread ja auch.. 
gruß Schubser

----------


## stewie

Hallihallo! 
Hab den Beitrag grade erst entdeckt und bei Wikipedia erhellendes  :u_idea_bulb02:  gefunden. Vielleicht interessiert es ja noch jemanden: 
zum Weltfrauentag:
"Er entstand im Kampf um die Gleichberechtigung und das Wahlrecht für Frauen und kann auf eine lange Tradition zurückblicken. Dabei ist heute teilweise umstritten, auf welche Traditionen sich der Gedenktag bezieht." 
meine Meinung: muss man nicht feiern, v.a. weil keiner weiß wieso...  :crazynew3:  
zum Weltmännertag:
1. ja, es gibt ihn
2. es ist nicht der Vatertag
3."Der Weltmännertag (Men’s World Day) findet seit dem 3. November 2000 einmal jährlich statt. Dieser soll laut Aussage des Schirmherren Michail Gorbatschow das Bewusstsein der Männer im gesundheitlichen Bereich erweitern, da Männer weltweit im Durchschnitt 7 Jahre eher sterben als Frauen." 
meine Meinung: muss man auch nicht feiern, v.a. nicht mit Besäufnis, denn das würde den Sinn dann wohl komplett verfehlen  :u_thinking02y:  
Grüße, Stewie

----------


## mämchen

Unsere örtliche Tageszeitung ist am 8. März voll auf den Frauentag "abgefahren". Vieles fand ich an den Haaren herbeigezogen, aber folgendes hat mich eben doch nachdenklich gemacht:  Frauen haben sich im Laufe der Jahre viel erkämpft - Ungleichheiten und Nachteile aber halten sich. ............. 
Warum verdienen Männer noch immer mehr Geld als Frauen, auch wenn sie nicht unbedingt mehr leisten? 
Warum müssen Frauen, wenn sie Mutter werden, immer noch Angst um ihre berufliche Zukunft haben, während die Chefs Vätern anerkennend auf die Schulter klopfen?
Warum werden Männer im Opa-Alter selbstverständlich wieder Vater, während späte Mütter scheel angesehen werden? 
Warum wird bei schlimmen Erziehungsfehlern fast immer die Mutter verurteilt, während nach dem Vater und seinem Beitrag kaum jemand genauer fragt?
Warum werden sichtbare Alterserscheinungen bei Männern akzeptiert, sind "Golden Girls" mit Falten aber im Fernsehen nur als Witzfiguren präsent?
Wir finden jedenfalls wenig Erklärungen für all diese Fragen. Wir setzen uns daher ab sofort für einen medienwirksam in Szene gesetzten "Männertag" ein, damit sich Männer einmal Gedanken über solche Themen machen und versuchen, in einer Extra-Ausgabe Antworten zu finden. 
Ich finde also auch nicht, dass dieser "Frauentag" ein Feiertag sein soll, sondern zum Nachdenken anregen soll über Dinge, die man manchmal einfach so hin nimmt. 
Liebe Grüße 
Ute

----------


## stewie

@ mämchen: 
find ich ganz genau so! In diesem Zusammenhang find ich´s dann fast schon wieder unverschämt, an diesem tag jeder Frau ne Rose zu schenken oder so. Was will man denn damit aussagen? Hier für dich und jetzt sei zufrieden?! Ab morgen wieder Business as usual mit all den kleinen/großen Missständen? Na vielen Dank!

----------


## mämchen

@stewie: genau, vielen Dank! Das zeigt doch nur zu deutlich, dass man wirklich Dinge hin nimmt, ohne darüber nachzudenken, warum etwas so ist. Der Beweggrund, einen Tag einer Sache oder einer Gruppe Menschen zu widmen, wird übergangen. 
Hier finde ich übrigens den Muttertag am allerschrecklichsten; bei Blumenläden und Pralinenherstellern herrscht Hochkonjunktur, die liebe Family ruht sich drauf aus, vielleicht gibts auch noch was Gebasteltes aus dem Kindergarten, aber wenn der Sonntag rum ist, räumt und putzt die Mutter wieder hinter jedem her.
Wertschätzung für die oft mühselige Arbeit - Fehlanzeige! 
Liebe Grüße 
Ute

----------


## Obelix1962

@mämchen, stewie, 
was habt Ihr in Euerm Leben falsch gemacht das man Euch so behandelt ? 
Die Rose, wie auch die Geschenke (der Blumen- und Pralinenindustrie) die Ihr Geschenkt bekommt sind doch im normal Fall, Geschenke die Eure Liebsten Euch machen. Das Danach zählt in diesem Moment ja wohl nicht das war nämlich auch schon davor so (ein Missstand den Ihr beheben solltet). 
Im Leben etwas geben was anderen Freude bereitet, ob am internationalen Frauentag bei dem es in der Tat nicht nur darum geht das man ein Blümchen bekommt, dort geht es unter anderem um die Frauen die durch Missstände in unseren so heilen Welt misshandelt werden und am sogenannten Muttertag um die Zuneigungspräsente der Kleinen und der Mütter wie auch Väter an Ihre Mütter, ein Zeichen der Liebe, ein Dank für Ihre Taten die Ihr vollbracht habt. 
Zuneigung genau diese die Ihr eventuell gebt aber in geringerer Form wieder zurückbekommt weil Ihr Euch zu viel selbst zugemutet habt und nicht auf den Rücken der ganzen Familie verteilt habt. 
Also tut was redet mit Eurer Familie Euren Angehörigen darüber denn auch Ihr wollt die Freiheit, die Freizeit und Eure Ruhe (die Ihr sicherlich auch braucht) bei Gelegenheit auskosten. 
Ich weis das ich jetzt diesbezüglich Schläge und Antworten bekommen werde von einigen von Euch aber macht das ich habe ein dickes Fell und werde Euch jeder Zeit diesbezüglich Rede und Antwort stehen.  
Euer Großstadtdörfler der

----------


## Teetante

*Hi zusammen! 
Ich ziehe es vor, wenn mein Mann meine Leistung rund um Haushalt und allgemeinem Leben jeden Tag anerkennt und nicht nur z.B. am Valentinstag mir durch Blumen etc. zeigt, daß er mich liebt und ehrt! 
Muttertag haben wir abgeschafft, Vatertag auch, unsere Eltern bekommen auch so gezeigt, daß wir sie lieben und stolz auf sie sind!  
Das Geld, was für diese Tage draufgehen würde, kommt in unsere Sparkuh und wird im Urlaub verjubelt, da habe ich mehr von als von einer Rose an irgendeinem Frauentag.  
Alles eine riesengroße Geldmacherei in meinen Augen! 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

ich finde auch, dass es nicht nur zu bestimmten anlässen etwas geben sollte.
es sollte von herzen kommen und nicht weils ein bestimmter tag ist.   

> *Ich ziehe es vor, wenn mein Mann meine Leistung rund um Haushalt und allgemeinem Leben jeden Tag anerkennt und nicht nur z.B. am Valentinstag mir durch Blumen etc. zeigt, daß er mich liebt und ehrt!*

 macht er das echt jeden tag? wie macht er das? durch blumen, durch worte? oder durch blicke?

----------


## Teetante

*Durch Worte, durch Gesten, durch Blicke, durch einfach da sein, durch Umarmungen, durch schöne Gespräche, durch mal die Wäsche aus dem Trockner holen, durch schöne Musik, durch einfach mein Mann zu sein und mich zu lieben. 
Das ist so das alltägliche bei uns, wie gesagt, mein Mann ist mein bester Freund, wir gehen durch alles gemeinsam. Auch wenn sich das kitschig anhört, es hat sich bewährt bis jetzt und das es so bleibt, da arbeiten wir beide gemeinsam dran, Tag für Tag! 
Blumen und so was gibt es auch mal, aber wir machen es eher auf anderer Basis, z.B. gemeinsam was unternehmen, nen Kaffee trinken gehen oder spontan irgendwohin fahren. 
Gruß, Andrea*

----------


## stewie

Hallo Obelix,
ich denke nicht, dass ich in meinem Leben etwas falsch gemacht habe. Das hast du etwas missverstanden.
Ich habe einen tollen Partner, für den es selbstverständlich ist, dass wir den Haushalt gemeinsam erledigen. Und wenn ich grade im Stress feststecke durch Prüfungen o.ä., dann übernimmt er auch mal komplett. Ich mache das natürlich auch, das versteht sich von selbst. Er "hilft" mir also nicht, er tut seinen Anteil. Schließlich bin ich ja nicht seine Mutter... Und das Beste daran: das war von Anfang an klar, ohne dass ich jemals was dazu gesagt habe.
Was ich nur traurig finde, sind die vielen Frauen, die dieses Glück nicht haben. Denn selbstverständlich ist so etwas noch lange nicht, da wirst du mir recht geben denke ich. Und diesen Frauen hilft auch kein Frauentag. Der hilft höchstens den Floristen.
Natürlich habe ich nichts dagegen, an Traditionen festzuhalten. So hat meine Mutter z.B. am Muttertag immer das Frühstück gemacht bekommen.
Aber ohne Sinn und Verstand irgendwelche neuen tollen Tage etablieren zu wollen, allen voran der Valentinstag, davon halt ich nun mal nichts. Besonders, wenn es so offensichtlich nur um Profit geht, und sich keiner darum kümmert, was eigentlich gefeiert wird.
Liebe Grüße,
Stewie

----------


## Monsti

Hi zusammen,  die Frauen-, Mutter-, Männer-, Valentins- und sonstigen Tage interessieren mich persönlich überhaupt nicht. Entweder, ich habe ein funktionierendes Privat- und Sozialleben, oder ich habe es nicht. Bei letzterem Zustand dürften diese Tage vielleicht irgendeine Wichtigkeit erlangen. Macht den Kohl aber auch nicht unbedingt fett.  Grüßle von Angie

----------

